# http mounten?

## SeeksTheMoon

Hi,

gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, eine http-URL lokal zu mounten? Fuer ssh, smb und ftp habe ich das schon gesehen, aber google ist grad nicht mein Freund...

Alternativ:

Rechner A bietet ueber eine http-URL Dateien an. Kann ich anstatt direkt ueber die URL drauf zuzugreifen meinen Apache auf Rechner B so einrichten (d.h. ohne ein cgi zu schreiben), dass ich die Anfragen vom Client an Rechner B schicke und er transparent die angefragten Daten von Rechner A besorgt? (keine Weiterleitung, sondern so eine Art Mirror)

----------

## Evildad

Ist das dein Apache oder willst du *irgend*eine URL mounten?

Sonst könntest Du dir WebDav anschauen

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

auf Rechner A laeuft ein fremder Webserver, ich komme nur von Rechner B auf die URL, die auf A angeboten wird. Auf Rechner B bin ich root.

----------

## toralf

 *SeeksTheMoon wrote:*   

> dass ich die Anfragen vom Client an Rechner B schicke und er transparent die angefragten Daten von Rechner A besorgt? (keine Weiterleitung, sondern so eine Art Mirror)

 Soll das auf ein "redirect" hinauslaufen ?

----------

## R.Aven

```
ssh -L 7777:www.url.de:80 user@sshserver
```

 vielleicht?

----------

## think4urs11

wie wäre es mit httpfs oder ersatzweise lftpfs?

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

ah, sehr schön, sowas wie httpfs oder lftpfs sollte es tun.

Ein redirect geht nicht, weil dann der Client von Rechner A bedient wird, aber der muss unbedingt von Rechner B bedient werden.

----------

## apraxas

mod_proxy?

----------

